# 96160



## ivygirl18@hotmail.com (May 29, 2019)

Hello, 

I received a question regarding 96160 Administration of patient-focused  
health risk assessment instrument (eg. health hazard appraisal) with scoring  
and documentation, per standardized instrument--Can this be billed for patient  
18-64 using the Health Risk assessment questions used for Medicare wellness  
visits? 

I found information 96160 is used for maternity depression screening. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## kathrynw (Jun 1, 2019)

Hello,

You may find this article helpful.

https://www.aafp.org/journals/fpm/explore/online/cpt-update-2017.html

Here is an excerpt from the above article that might help you make a determination if this is something you can report separately.

"You may bill this service if the instrument was administered and scored in a diagnostic setting in conjunction with an office visit. You should not bill 96160 separately when the service is explicitly included in another service being furnished, such as the Medicare AWV. For Medicare purposes, you also should not bill 96160 separately if furnished as a preventive service, because at that point it would describe a non-covered Medicare service."


----------



## ivygirl18@hotmail.com (Jun 5, 2019)

kathrynw said:


> Hello,
> 
> You may find this article helpful.
> 
> ...




Thank you very much for your response Kathryn. This was helpful.


----------



## RSDixon (Dec 15, 2022)

Is this code for Telehealth only? Or should we be using the 96127 for in office maternal screening?


----------

